# 1900 columbia shaft drive shed find!



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2012)

just picked this up this morning from the original family.   it was in a shed and she thought it was junk!   it is a 1900 columbia shaft drive!  ah yes.... i always wanted one and now i found it.  it has original black paint about 75-80 % of it is still there! the rims are gone but the hubs are good no damage and the peddals are there!  the crank works fine. the seat is killer!! it has a patent date of june 1899. the original foot peg and the peddals are there!  no work to find these..  only thing missing is the badge and the grips.  why is it the badges are always gone? oh well this rocks in the original catagory for paint! love it...


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2012)

more pics on this baby.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 2, 2012)

*I need that seat!  Haha*

I need a seat like that in the worst way.  If anyone has one, let me know!  Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats on you find!!! bri.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 2, 2012)

Do whatever you need to do to save those ball end spokes! And you have the gear cover which is anbig plus.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 2, 2012)

Redline1968,  Really great find!!!!!!  You keep finding the coolest bikes around.  Congratulations!!!!!!!!!  BTW I posted a 1900 Columbia catalog in my  Gallery albums last week if interested in seeing original specs for a 1900.  Let me know if you need me to email you a more high resolution pic of any of the pages.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1085


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 2, 2012)

Thats a great find! Its always fun to drag bikes out of old sheds and barns, just shows they are still out there!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2012)

thank you very much!  yes.. i will save the spokes.  i looked for the rest of the front ones but they were gone.  it's pretty darn cool alright.  happy happy happy!:0  it will clean up nicely...


----------



## Wcben (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats!! Such a great find!


----------



## miller32 (Oct 2, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> just picked this up this morning from the original family.   it was in a shed and she thought it was junk!   it is a 1900 columbia shaft drive!  ah yes.... i always wanted one and now i found it.  it has original black paint about 75-80 % of it is still there! the rims are gone but the hubs are good no damage and the peddals are there!  the crank works fine. the seat is killer!! it has a patent date of june 1899. the original foot peg and the peddals are there!  no work to find these..  only thing missing is the badge and the grips.  why is it the badges are always gone? oh well this rocks in the original catagory for paint! love it...




Great, great find!!!!  I love those shaft drive bicycles.  I would love to find one of those!!!!  I know what you mean....I just looked at a trailer full of bikes...and 9 out of ten of them were missing the badges.  Where did they go???  Anyway...nice old bike!!!!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2012)

thank you. i know, why do they disapear? seems someone has to take them off for what reason i dont know. cant wait to clean it up. I quess spokes are going to be a time consuming quest.  always something.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 3, 2012)

There are 10.25" torrington straight heads on the bay right now..... Don't know what length you need?


----------



## pelletman (Oct 3, 2012)

He needs the Columbia ball end, which are not very possible to find.  Put another front wheel on it to make it a rider


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 3, 2012)

thank you for the heads up.  it is not really important to find them now.    i really dont ride the early stuff i just like to own them.  i  can wait, they will show up but when is up to the future


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a front rim/hub with nail head spokes for a Columbia.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 4, 2012)

sweet! selling it?


----------



## filmonger (Oct 5, 2012)

*RE: 1900 columbia Model 65 chain-less*

I have a 1900 Columbia Chainless - model 65 and am looking for the bolts that connect the drive as well as a head badge. For the life of me I cannot find a proper bolt and am currently using zip ties to hold it together. Any ideas? Picture attached as an FYI. Mine is fairly original. The badge on it is incorrect and there just to have one.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 5, 2012)

I know were there is one hanging on a peg upside down for the last ten years that i know of.And for the last ten years the owner has been telling me he is going to restore it.He also has a colson steer from the rear tandem that looks like it was never used.The owner is in his late 60s.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 5, 2012)

Which bolt do you need?  Send a picture


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 5, 2012)

probably best to post it in the wanted section of this site. i was also examining the original spokes and it looks like something i might be able to  reproduce in a future date. i have extra wood rims.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 8, 2012)

*bolt*

Not the Best picture - but you can see the missing bolt hole above ...there is one below as well that is hard to see in the picture.










pelletman said:


> Which bolt do you need?  Send a picture


----------



## pelletman (Oct 8, 2012)

Probably going to have to be machined


----------

